# CANPC Exam -  E&M auditing



## slford (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be taking the CANPC exam soon and was wondering if anyone who has taken the test has any tips. I have the study guide and it has a section on E&M auditing to determine the correct levels. Is this on the actual test? I remember that being in the CPC study guide I did but nothing like that was actually on the CPC test. Also, I currently do not have a Crosswalk but I do have all the base units for the Anesthesia codes. Is it a huge hindrance not having the crosswalk for the test? Since its multiple choice I wouldn't think the crosswalk would be vital since I can look directly at what codes to choose from the multiple choice, and determine whats correct from there. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## darlenemusser (Apr 22, 2011)

Apparently there are several different exams they admisiter.  The test I took had a lot of cardiac cases which were difficult for me.  About 5 E&M questions.  You will need your CPT and crosswalk.  You cannot determine the correct CPT code without the crosswalk.  Another person in our company took the test in another state and they hardly had any E&M questions and only about 1 cardiac question.  Good Luck

Darlene, CPC, CANPC


----------



## cindyt (Apr 22, 2011)

I took the CANPC test last year.  I would not recommend taking it without the crosswalk, as you need the crosswalk to determine the correct ASA code.  The version I took had about 5 E&M questions on it.  Good Luck!

Cindy, CPC, CANPC


----------



## twizzle (Apr 23, 2011)

*Canpc*

You can purchase a study guide and practice questions from AAPC. I don't think they like us to e-mail test questions to each other for obvious reasons.


----------



## slford (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the answers. I will definitely get the crosswalk. It also says you're allowed one reference of your choice, what does anyone suggest for this? I purchased the canpc study guide for preparing for the exam. Am I allowed to take that? Also do you know if the exam is broken into 3 sections which each one you have to make a 70% or higher on like the regular CPC exam? Are there alot of anatomy questions? Thanks again.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 26, 2011)

*Canpc*

I had quite a lot of anatomy questions and a lot of the reports I had were on spinal surgery. If you read about the specialty test on the website you will see that you most definitely cannot take a study guide as your reference of choice. I suggest a medical dictionary. I had a weird question about  a particular muscle and the dictionary helped me with that. 
Good luck.


----------



## chaveje (May 5, 2011)

I took the test and passed on the 3rd time. This is a difficult test. Each time the test was different.  I didn't know but you can take a medical dictionary which can help you. Good luck.


----------

